# So...Why am I wrong????



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by Daryl Ehret 


> Well, I don't know about random and nonselective. Even in nature, there are fitness selection pressures, no matter how random they may appear. Mate selection in nature is not quite random either, as I've seen some people seemingly infer.
> 
> The breeder's agenda as selection pressure on a population should however not be assumed in alignment with nature's order of things. Also too, not all breeders prioritize the same, or uphold the same standards, and aspects such as market demand create a whole new playing field different from that found in nature.
> 
> My point is, you can't just borrow the parts of conservation genetics that fit your personal agenda, and willfuly ignore the rest, when the context you're using it in doesn't appropriately fit the aim of the study in the first place. Even in it's appropriate context, it's not a solid science anyway, epecially when it's most basic tenets are not consistently true.


I am not sure what your point is Jody. Whatever it is it is wrong. I don't breed for "market demand". Never will. I started breeding because I couldn't find what I wanted. Still breed for that. Don't really care what the market demand is. Public opinion says you save the weak. Something that would never happen in the wild. I don't save the weak....resulting in a yard full of dogs that never need vet care and have never seen a vet in 14+ years. Market demand??? Screw market demand. I knew what I needed, I knew what I wanted. I got it. I got people wanting to give me deposits I won't take until I know what I got. What it boils down to is....if you got what works, people will want it....so screw what novices think they want since novices are the biggest part of "market demand". Biggest mistake a breeder can make is breeding for what the ignorant think they want.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

"I am not sure what your point is Jody. Whatever it is it is wrong."


You gotta love Don's hidden agenda...cause he sucks at hiding it. He's calling someone's point wrong...even though he lacks the comprehension to understand what is being said. And then to top it off, he offers a rebuttle to something he completetly does not get! Who does that!

Don is Cal.

http://www.moviewavs.com/php/sounds...by&quote=yourtactics.txt&file=yourtactics.m4r


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

So, what was the point hot shot?


> Don is Cal


Are you alluding to Don is liberal. You need to get a life Downey......


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So, what was the point hot shot?
> 
> Are you alluding to Don is liberal. You need to get a life Downey......


Thats not so mello. Girlfriend go home Don?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Steve Strom said:


> Thats not so mello. Girlfriend go home Don?


ha ha, I guess so :grin:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

No. She is here and egging me on....LOL There is a reason we get along so well!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> No. She is here and egging me on....LOL There is a reason we get along so well!


Would that reason start with the letter V? Ah, just messing with you old man!!! You guys have fun with whatever you got going on out there. \\/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

V? You folks have fun...we are going to bed.....again. :grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> we are going to bed.....again. :grin:


That's affirmative. :-$


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> V? You folks have fun...we are going to bed.....again. :grin:


Good idea. Sleep it off.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> V? You folks have fun...we are going to bed.....again. :grin:


 
I just vomited in my mouth A little.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So, what was the point hot shot?
> 
> Are you alluding to Don is liberal. You need to get a life Downey......


 


*“There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance - that principle is contempt prior to investigation”*


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

James Downey said:


> *“There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance - that principle is contempt prior to investigation”*


Just say you don't have a clue and quit dancing around like you do Downey.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Originally Posted by Daryl Ehret <---SAYS DARYL EHRET NOT JOBY:-#GET YA FACTS STRAIGHT
> 
> 
> I am not sure what your point is Jody. Whatever it is it is wrong. I don't breed for "market demand". Never will. I started breeding because I couldn't find what I wanted. Still breed for that. Don't really care what the market demand is. Public opinion says you save the weak. Something that would never happen in the wild. I don't save the weak....resulting in a yard full of dogs that never need vet care and have never seen a vet in 14+ years. Market demand??? Screw market demand. I knew what I needed, I knew what I wanted. I got it. I got people wanting to give me deposits I won't take until I know what I got. What it boils down to is....if you got what works, people will want it....so screw what novices think they want since novices are the biggest part of "market demand". Biggest mistake a breeder can make is breeding for what the ignorant think they want.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just say you don't have a clue and quit dancing around just like me.


 :-$


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ken...Joby never posted a thing...JODY Butler is who I was responding to, assuming that is why Jody brought up a 6 mo old thread. Daryls post was from last June. You got that plenty screwed up didn't you. LMAO


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just say you don't have a clue and quit dancing around like you do Downey.


 
Don't tell me how to live my life.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Ken...Joby never posted a thing...JODY Butler is who I was responding to, assuming that is why Jody brought up a 6 mo old thread. Daryls post was from last June. You got that plenty screwed up didn't you. LMAO


 
Ken, 

Do not let Don make you play by rules he doesn't play by. If Don does not have to understand what is being said in order to tell people they are wrong... Well we sure as shit don't either. 

"I am not sure what your point is Jody. Whatever it is it is wrong."-- The all knowing, and not knowing, but always is right Don.

Now that's a little dance isn't it Don.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Am I somehow involved in this, or should I bother asking?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Am I somehow involved in this, or should I bother asking?


 
doesn't matter...Don's right. And your involved based on the idea that Don needs to make sure that everyone in the world understands he is right, as well as witty.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

James Downey said:


> doesn't matter...Don's right. And your involved based on the idea that Don needs to make sure that everyone in the world understands he is right, as well as witty.


Your insecurities are really showing Downey. Put up some more video of you playing tug with your dog in the house and letting the dog race around over the furniture with it so you can talk about how high prey makes a dog difficult to handle. Makes for more laughs for everyone than you just making inane posts each time I post.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Your insecurities are really showing Downey. Put up some more video of you playing tug with your dog in the house and letting the dog race around over the furniture with it so you can talk about how high prey makes a dog difficult to handle. Makes for more laughs for everyone than you just making inane posts each time I post.


 

Really I said High prey drive dogs are hard to control? Was that in the thread I started about high prey drive dog being easier to control? Don, it's okay. they have this thing called rosetta stone. It helps you learn a knew language. I suggest picking up the english version.


Let's talk about insecurities. What is the definition of insercurity? You know for training purposes.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Still obsessing sweet cheeks? Go do a post on what is really going through your head.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't I am to insecure.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Your insecurities are really showing Downey. Put up some more video of you playing tug with your dog in the house and letting the dog race around over the furniture with it so you can talk about how high prey makes a dog difficult to handle. Makes for more laughs for everyone than you just making inane posts each time I post.


Don,

It was just poking fun before.

Whatever shred of crediablity you may have had with me as a dog man is long gone. I just got done watching that atrsioty of a video of you placing your non protection trained, bred for hunting airedales in front of a decoy. Are you ****ing retarded? I do not care if I get suspended or banned or whatever the **** will happen. Because someones got a have a backbone and stand up for what is right. You should be absolutley ashamed of yourself. That was down right a move only dumb ass could make.I am not laughing at the video. That shit was not funny yo me.I thought it was awful. Those dogs were ****ing terrified. And allyou could do is stand there with that dumbass look on your face...in complete amazement your dog is not ready to hit the streets as a police dog. You have go to be kidding me. You sit your ass down in front of the computer day after day and you visit a website loaded with protection dog trainers. You read about the training that goes into these dogs and dismiss it as if we are making this shit up as we go along. And who suffered? the dogs did , the dogs you were charged to protect and take care of.nothing but a big ass FAIL. And then you have audacity to come here and tell me I am full of shit. your a ****ing dumbass. Plain and simple. You do not know shit about dogs, nothing. If you did, you would have saw that coming from a mile away. You know the situation you put your dogs in, a protection dog that had been trained since birth at the earliest would see anything like that would be a year old. But because you live in ****ing LaLa land you allowed your dogs to be terrorized. I have never seen a dog run away from a decoy that fast ever. My heart sank when I saw them high tailing it out of there. congradulations whatever diginty your dogs did have you ****ing crushed it. and for what...to try save and some face for auidence of people you barley ****ing know and have little consequnce in your life. And did not even get that. You should be feeding those dogs steak for dinner for the rest of thier life. casue they took a gigantic hit for there dumbass handler. You couldn't tell a prey drive dog if it came up and bit you right in the ass. So **** it. why are you wrong....cause you're a ****ing moron.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Don,
> 
> It was just poking fun before.
> 
> Whatever shred of crediablity you may have had with me as a dog man is long gone. I just got done watching that atrsioty of a video of you placing your non protection trained, bred for hunting airedales in front of a decoy. Are you ****ing retarded? I do not care if I get suspended or banned or whatever the **** will happen. Because someones got a have a backbone and stand up for what is right. You should be absolutley ashamed of yourself. That was down right a move only dumb ass could make.I am not laughing at the video. That shit was not funny yo me.I thought it was awful. Those dogs were ****ing terrified. And allyou could do is stand there with that dumbass look on your face...in complete amazement your dog is not ready to hit the streets as a police dog. You have go to be kidding me. You sit your ass down in front of the computer day after day and you visit a website loaded with protection dog trainers. You read about the training that goes into these dogs and dismiss it as if we are making this shit up as we go along. And who suffered? the dogs did , the dogs you were charged to protect and take care of.nothing but a big ass FAIL. And then you have audacity to come here and tell me I am full of shit. your a ****ing dumbass. Plain and simple. You do not know shit about dogs, nothing. If you did, you would have saw that coming from a mile away. You know the situation you put your dogs in, a protection dog that had been trained since birth at the earliest would see anything like that would be a year old. But because you live in ****ing LaLa land you allowed your dogs to be terrorized. I have never seen a dog run away from a decoy that fast ever. My heart sank when I saw them high tailing it out of there. congradulations whatever diginty your dogs did have you ****ing crushed it. and for what...to try save and some face for auidence of people you barley ****ing know and have little consequnce in your life. And did not even get that. You should be feeding those dogs steak for dinner for the rest of thier life. casue they took a gigantic hit for there dumbass handler. You couldn't tell a prey drive dog if it came up and bit you right in the ass. So **** it. why are you wrong....cause you're a ****ing moron.


James, James, James ...

You just don't get it! Don's dogs knew the test was a game and they HATE games so that's why they ran. Had he _actually_ been attacked, they would have known the difference and come to his rescue. Duh!

Don't worry, I was confused at first, also. But we silly sport dog trainers don't know how to read those dang hunting Airedales. They don't behave like our malinois with all that drive to bite rags and useless sh*t like that! Nope, _totally_ different dogs!


----------



## Bill Hollinger (Nov 27, 2009)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> James, James, James ...
> 
> You just don't get it! Don's dogs knew the test was a game and they HATE games so that's why they ran. Had he _actually_ been attacked, they would have known the difference and come to his rescue. Duh!
> 
> Don't worry, I was confused at first, also. But we silly sport dog trainers don't know how to read those dang hunting Airedales. They don't behave like our malinois with all that drive to bite rags and useless sh*t like that! Nope, _totally_ different dogs!



Been off the WDF and other protection boards for a while, but I'm not surprised to see some things never change. ](*,)

Someone with no experience talking big, his dogs run when tested, claims test wasn't real. Yup, only seen that about 1000 times. The only surprise for me is that is was Don. I remember visiting him and his buddy TD on their Airedale forum a couple years back. I'm shocked one of them would risk bursting the bubble of their fantasy world, however briefly that may have lasted.

On a happier note, nice to see you here Ariel! How have you and your cute mally been? 

Bill


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

James Downey said:


> Don,
> 
> It was just poking fun before.
> 
> Whatever shred of crediablity you may have had with me as a dog man is long gone. I just got done watching that atrsioty of a video of you placing your non protection trained, bred for hunting airedales in front of a decoy. Are you ****ing retarded? I do not care if I get suspended or banned or whatever the **** will happen. Because someones got a have a backbone and stand up for what is right. You should be absolutley ashamed of yourself. That was down right a move only dumb ass could make.I am not laughing at the video. That shit was not funny yo me.I thought it was awful. Those dogs were ****ing terrified. And allyou could do is stand there with that dumbass look on your face...in complete amazement your dog is not ready to hit the streets as a police dog. You have go to be kidding me. You sit your ass down in front of the computer day after day and you visit a website loaded with protection dog trainers. You read about the training that goes into these dogs and dismiss it as if we are making this shit up as we go along. And who suffered? the dogs did , the dogs you were charged to protect and take care of.nothing but a big ass FAIL. And then you have audacity to come here and tell me I am full of shit. your a ****ing dumbass. Plain and simple. You do not know shit about dogs, nothing. If you did, you would have saw that coming from a mile away. You know the situation you put your dogs in, a protection dog that had been trained since birth at the earliest would see anything like that would be a year old. But because you live in ****ing LaLa land you allowed your dogs to be terrorized. I have never seen a dog run away from a decoy that fast ever. My heart sank when I saw them high tailing it out of there. congradulations whatever diginty your dogs did have you ****ing crushed it. and for what...to try save and some face for auidence of people you barley ****ing know and have little consequnce in your life. And did not even get that. You should be feeding those dogs steak for dinner for the rest of thier life. casue they took a gigantic hit for there dumbass handler. You couldn't tell a prey drive dog if it came up and bit you right in the ass. So **** it. why are you wrong....cause you're a ****ing moron.





Ariel Peldunas said:


> James, James, James ...
> 
> You just don't get it! Don's dogs knew the test was a game and they HATE games so that's why they ran. Had he _actually_ been attacked, they would have known the difference and come to his rescue. Duh!
> 
> Don't worry, I was confused at first, also. But we silly sport dog trainers don't know how to read those dang hunting Airedales. They don't behave like our malinois with all that drive to bite rags and useless sh*t like that! Nope, _totally_ different dogs!


 
But... I saw pictures of these pups appearing to tear up a dead squirrel....and they are bred for taking hunting and taking down bear? 

There must be "ONE" video out there of Don working his dogs in the area he breeds for?!?!?! <taps foot....UTTER SILENCE>


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

don runs a mill i wouldnt buy mutts from him


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Is this a serious thread?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Is this a serious thread?


It sure isn't now..........but then I'm not sure it ever was?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> don runs a mill i wouldnt buy mutts from him


On what basis do you make an accusation like this? 
The WDF isn't the place for it, in particular if your not going to back up your statement with some sort of facts.
I think this has ran it's course!


----------

